# Betroffene gesucht!



## Heiko (1 Juni 2016)

*Auf Anfrage eines deutschen Fernsehmagazins hier ein Aufruf zum Thema „Verschlüsselungstrojaner“ und „Ransomware“.*
_
Gesucht werden private Betroffene, die Erfahrungen mit solchen Angriffen machen mussten – unabhängig davon, ob der Vorfall in der Vergangenheit liegt oder akut ist . Es geht um eine unverbindliche Kontaktaufnahme, zunächst für Recherchezwecke._

Wenn Ihr daran Interesse habt, so teilt uns dies bitte kurz mit, dann bekommt Ihr von uns die Kontaktdaten (wir geben selbstverständlich Eure Daten niemals weiter!). Für Fragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.

Kontakt zu uns bekommt Ihr über unser Kontaktformular oder direkt per PN.


----------

